
Understanding Trump – George Lakoff - lazydon
https://georgelakoff.com/2016/07/23/understanding-trump-2/
======
zarriak
Does nobody read Scott Adams' Blog[0]? He has had the best analysis of Trump
so far. He seems a little out there so you have to go back all the way to the
start of his analysis, but it is some pretty good stuff, and has been
extremely accurate, pronouncing the Jeb! campaign dead the day Trump called
him low energy, etc.

It is a very interesting way of interpreting the world, and the comment
sections on the articles were usually pretty good, but in recent times has
swiftly devolved from a discussion of the technique, so they are disabled.

Also, Hillary has someone who is actually understands persuasion now, which is
resulting in some actual back and forth. Its a great read to test your
understanding and acceptance of what the human unconscious is both capable and
in control of. Here's a good article that has some links to his initial
descriptions he used to describe Trump[1].

[0]: [http://blog.dilbert.com/](http://blog.dilbert.com/)

[1]: [http://reason.com/reasontv/2015/10/06/donald-trump-is-a-
mast...](http://reason.com/reasontv/2015/10/06/donald-trump-is-a-master-
wizard)

